# Hunting clothes recommendations



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

What hunting clothes/boots do you recommend or have comments about. Thanks for your input.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

I recomend buying columbia outdoor wear or northern flight outdoor wear. But thats my personal opinion


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have to agree...I like the columbia gear jackets....they are really nice.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

there new omni-tech clothing is awsome i have the max-4 bibs i love them there so warm and there water proof, they have been tested i fell through a slough i was walking across for deer up to my knees and water was only coming in up under the pant leg. But any of the omni-tech gear is top notch, might be a lil bit spendy but its well worth it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Browning is what I would go with.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like to use clothes that have gor-tex because it keeps you from getting all wet.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree gortex is the way to go, but browning also has some great clothing.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Best I ever owned is Browning Hydro Tech for waterfowl and Browning Hydro Fleece for the rest. They are both gortex, the fleece is nice and quiet and the hydro tech is very durable with no shiny surface.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

For boots go with Rockies i got a pair of 600 gram for early and a pair of 1200 for late. My feet never get wet or cold with my rockies in less I go over the top of them for some stupid reason.. And if that happends I go over the top of them I would get a boot dryer. They are well worth the money. YOu can get attachments for your waders, gloves and boots.. It works great especially for hunting in the spring for snow geese leave them on all night and in the morning your boots are dry and warm..Just my 2 Cents.
Bandhunter


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I would go with browning also. Tough to beat goose down and gortex.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

I have had many pairs of Rockies and they are pieces of ****!!! Buy a good, hardworking,waterproof, warm, durable boot---like Danners---they are simply the best boot I have ever work--got 2 pairs now!!! :sniper:


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Several of the items you mentioned are items I was considering. Thanks again.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've had rocky boots and they are real good quality, especially for the money, opinions are like butt holes, everyones got em


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I think even more important is your base layer. get a good capilene under layer from someone such as patagonia and you'll be amazed at the difference. When you work up a sweat then stop is when you feel cold with capilene it pulls the moisture away from your skin, unlike cotton that lets it just sit there. Try a pair and you'll throw out all your old school longjohns. just my thoughts


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Danners are hands down the best boots I've ever owned comfortable from the moment my foot went in. I like the ones with less thinsulat 200g because when you are hoofin it after the dogs your feet stay warm. But they make some with more thinsulate for the hunters that lounge in the field blinds.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll second the suggestions for Columbia outerwear. We've got 3 Columbia jackets between my son and I and we've been pleased over there years. They're Quad Widgeons and a non-Quad, which I forget the model name, for milder weather.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Don, I have the Columbia Duck Club Wigeon, costed me 150 from mackspw.com. Its a good jacket and its super tough. I love the outer shell and I love the ability to take it off or wear it alone when the weather heats up. If I could go back and do it all again, I'd go with a jacket on the herters line, you get good quality and more pockets. I'm still very happy with my jacket. Columbia has a few good camo patterns of their own, I really like their pattern with the reeds in it, I forget the name. I would have gone with it if everything else I had wasnt max 4.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Forgot to mention, I dont own any super nice bibs. Just some waterproof bibs from academy that I got for 80 bucks, they were from ranger. The exterior cloth does not feel that strong, it picks up burrs. They are warm though, I just ripped about a quarter inch slit in the exterior fabric when climbing a barbed wire fence. I have a feeling that if I would have had columbia, that it wouldn't have happened because the fabric would not have grabbed hold of the barbed wire.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i will recomend herters fowl tech jackets. has as many pockets as you will ever need, big pockets too. you can easily stash a few full boxes of shells on you. its warm and you'll stay dry. nicest part is the price tag. i've never put on a columbia jacket, and i bet they are the nicest out there, but if your pocket book isnt the biggest, you cant go wrong with the herters fowl tech. i recomend getting the wading jacket. i got a parka and i dont know why, even when im not in my waders i wish i had picked the wading jacket. i just went to cabelas.com to make sure i had the name right an noticed they were on sale right now as well. good huntin!


----------

